# Paper Label - Worth Collecting?  Curious  what the view is.



## JKL (Apr 8, 2021)

Up until a few years ago I never thought to much about  paper label soda bottles.  But I had a few sneak into the collection and I found some kind of cool.  I posted a Welch's Grape soda on the forum a couple years ago and it had  good conversations about  bottle date and UPC code intro.  I recently picked up a  Kist Green Label Ginger Ale (quart) and a 10oz Fanta Orange with  paper labels and actually wanted to acquire them.  What struck me was that when I first started collecting as a kid in the mid 70's if I found a 50s era Pepsi bottle or even a 60's Pepsi I was thrilled.  But those bottles were only 20 yrs old or less.   Some of the paper labels I have now are  50-70 yrs old I realize  but others are from the 70s and 80s.  Meaning they are now 40-50yrs old.  Is that  an old bottle in today's bottle collector's mind.  I dug some out  today and  took pics.  I was surprised at  how many I have.  I would  love to hear what others think.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 8, 2021)

I really like those paper labels!  I think they're worth collecting at this point, the 70s and even 80s are getting up there in age.  Even the 90s are starting to reach that point, at least the early 90s.  These paper label bottles are getting fairly rare as well, even if they aren't that old there aren't too many left a lot of the time and they don't show up in good shape that often.  I'll buy labeled bottles from that era, particularly from smaller and defunct brands, although I won't pay very much for them.


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 8, 2021)

Nothing wrong with collecting paper label bottles, if that's what you like. I know I do. My thing is that I only acquire them if they are St. Louis marked.  Here are some of mine, some older and some newer. I agree with CanadianBottles that they are to to find in good condition sometimes.
BTW, that Royal Charger bottle is really cool!


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Apr 8, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> Nothing wrong with collecting paper label bottles, if that's what you like. I know I do. My thing is that I only acquire them if they are St. Louis marked.  Here are some of mine, some older and some newer. I agree with CanadianBottles that they are to to find in good condition sometimes.
> BTW, that Royal Charger bottle is really cool!
> 
> View attachment 222980View attachment 222981View attachment 222982View attachment 222983View attachment 222984View attachment 222985View attachment 222986View attachment 222987


Interesting Anheuser-Busch ginger ale. Hi Ball tip top is pretty cool


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Apr 8, 2021)

Those are very fine collections you have! Even the prices on those large bottles are amazing.
As you probably know, ephemera is a category of antique; old paper items. Paper is very ephemeral, especially after it's discarded. Paper bottle labels definitely an interesting part of history.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 8, 2021)

I love these. Beautiful graphics.


----------



## embe (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice


----------



## JKL (Apr 8, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> Nothing wrong with collecting paper label bottles, if that's what you like. I know I do. My thing is that I only acquire them if they are St. Louis marked.  Here are some of mine, some older and some newer. I agree with CanadianBottles that they are to to find in good condition sometimes.
> BTW, that Royal Charger bottle is really cool!
> 
> View attachment 222980View attachment 222981View attachment 222982View attachment 222983View attachment 222984View attachment 222985View attachment 222986View attachment 222987


Those are really great bottles.  Thanks for sharing them.  Good to hear there are collectors who look for paper labels.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2021)

I got a few. This is my oldest favorite one from the teens probably. LEON.


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 8, 2021)

JKL said:


> Up until a few years ago I never thought to much about  paper label soda bottles.  But I had a few sneak into the collection and I found some kind of cool.  I posted a Welch's Grape soda on the forum a couple years ago and it had  good conversations about  bottle date and UPC code intro.  I recently picked up a  Kist Green Label Ginger Ale (quart) and a 10oz Fanta Orange with  paper labels and actually wanted to acquire them.  What struck me was that when I first started collecting as a kid in the mid 70's if I found a 50s era Pepsi bottle or even a 60's Pepsi I was thrilled.  But those bottles were only 20 yrs old or less.   Some of the paper labels I have now are  50-70 yrs old I realize  but others are from the 70s and 80s.  Meaning they are now 40-50yrs old.  Is that  an old bottle in today's bottle collector's mind.  I dug some out  today and  took pics.  I was surprised at  how many I have.  I would  love to hear what others think.
> View attachment 222967View attachment 222968View attachment 222969View attachment 222970View attachment 222971View attachment 222972View attachment 222973View attachment 222974View attachment 222975View attachment 222976


Those are mighty fine bottles you have collected JKL. Nice variety. I think finding a bottle with a paper label in excellent shape is very special. They are real survivors. I completely subscribe to the “collect whatever makes you happy” point of view..


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 9, 2021)

Good stuff I say!... nice to be able to preserve examples from the 60's 70s' 80's
I've never put all my paper labels together....maybe one day I'll do that.


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 9, 2021)

I love collecting paper label beer/sodas


----------



## VernorsGuy (Apr 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I got a few. This is my oldest favorite one from the teens probably. LEON.View attachment 223043View attachment 223044


Wow! Looks like you have some amazing paper label Detroit beers there, too. Can just see the bottoms of the labels. Nice!


----------



## VernorsGuy (Apr 14, 2021)

My most rare and valuable bottles are paper label. I love paper label bottles. They’re survivors!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice Vernors. Some of my Beers you mentioned.


----------



## JKL (Apr 14, 2021)

VernorsGuy said:


> View attachment 223430
> My most rare and valuable bottles are paper label. I love paper label bottles. They’re survivors!


Beautiful!


----------



## JKL (Apr 14, 2021)

I can't compete with those amazing bottles but these syrup jugs are pretty cool.


----------



## VernorsGuy (Apr 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Nice Vernors. Some of my Beers you mentioned.View attachment 223431View attachment 223432View attachment 223433


Holy cow! That is amazing. That top photo that starts with a Koppitz and ends with a Kling is impressive. Every one of those is a gem! Well done.


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 15, 2021)

JKL said:


> Up until a few years ago I never thought to much about paper label soda bottles. But I had a few sneak into the collection and I found some kind of cool. I posted a Welch's Grape soda on the forum a couple years ago and it had good conversations about bottle date and UPC code intro. I recently picked up a Kist Green Label Ginger Ale (quart) and a 10oz Fanta Orange with paper labels and actually wanted to acquire them. What struck me was that when I first started collecting as a kid in the mid 70's if I found a 50s era Pepsi bottle or even a 60's Pepsi I was thrilled. But those bottles were only 20 yrs old or less. Some of the paper labels I have now are 50-70 yrs old I realize but others are from the 70s and 80s. Meaning they are now 40-50yrs old. Is that an old bottle in today's bottle collector's mind. I dug some out today and took pics. I was surprised at how many I have. I would love to hear what others think.
> View attachment 222967View attachment 222968View attachment 222969View attachment 222970View attachment 222971View attachment 222972View attachment 222973View attachment 222974View attachment 222975View attachment 222976


Some really well-kept paper labels in this thread, the only notable one I have is a Canada Dry product. 





Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## JKL (Apr 15, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> Some really well-kept paper labels in this thread, the only notable one I have is a Canada Dry product. View attachment 223454View attachment 223455
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


That is a fantastic bottle Bill!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2021)

FAYGO.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 21, 2021)

Been wanting to post some of my PL bottles. Here are most of mine. 

























I guess 'Foil Labels' would be a sub heading of PL bottles also. I have a bunch of them also. 'Plastic' labels also.


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 21, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> FAYGO.View attachment 223486


The Faygo are nice, I am not sure they ever crossed the river into Canada, they're not something I have come across. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## HouTxSoda (Apr 21, 2021)

Great collection Mr Iggy.


----------



## JKL (Apr 22, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> Been wanting to post some of my PL bottles. Here are most of mine.
> View attachment 223822
> View attachment 223823
> View attachment 223824
> ...


@iggyworf Your collection of PL are amazing.  I'm happy to see so many bottles from so many people. I picked up a few more this week.  I have to clean them then will take a few pics and post.


----------



## JKL (Apr 22, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> The Faygo are nice, I am not sure they ever crossed the river into Canada, they're not something I have come across.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


I grew up in Sault Ste Marie Ont which is right across the St Mary's River from Sault St Marie Michigan and we could buy Faygo pop at the local stores.  It was very cheap so we could afford it as kids.  Strawberry was my favorite!


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 22, 2021)

That's interesting, so have you collected any Faygo and was it bottled here like Vernor's,Coke, Pepsi, etc.?

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## JKL (Apr 22, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> That's interesting, so have you collected any Faygo and was it bottled here like Vernor's,Coke, Pepsi, etc.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


I did not save any and have not acquired any since.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 25, 2021)

Here's a super old super rare Faygo. LEON.


----------



## JKL (Apr 25, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Here's a super old super rare Faygo. LEON.View attachment 224105


Approx how old would that bottle be?  The label looks fantastic.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm guessing 1920's-1930's.


----------

